# PHP Function session_start error message



## Moose (Dec 4, 2008)

Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/home/rifqi96/tmp) is not within the allowed path(s): (/home/moose:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php:/tmp) in /home/moose/public_html/vertex/adminonly.php on line 2

I get that error message whenever it tries to do the session_start function it never did that before, im sure it had something to do with this rifqi96 folder, shouldnt it be trying to put it in moose folder? I get this error whereever there is a session_start on pages that used to work and don't now. :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2008)

Check with the host.  Make sure they didn't upgrade and/or change directory permissions.


----------



## Moose (Dec 7, 2008)

I think they did I've moved hosts, hated them anyway with their stupid banners


----------

